# bulk buying locust



## vala (Sep 28, 2008)

im going to start buying bigger bulks of locust and wanted to get some advice on how to keep them once they arrive.
currently ive read to move them into a container, then provide a light/heat source as well as food.
is this correct? if so, im looking at popping them under a desk lamp with a 50w halogen bulb...would this be ok one for a set amount of hours per day? i dont plan on keeping loads, maybe 1-2 weeks worth.

any advice is welcome


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Ive kept bulk bags of 50 large locusts in the largest flat faunarium without any problems, I put it half on a heatmat statted to give a temp of 80-90 inside on the floor.

I always make sure there is plenty of stuff to climb on, several strips of egg tray and some sticks/random netting mesh for them to hang from whilst moulting.

Feed them every day with fresh spring greens and clean them out every 1-2 weeks, pick out any dead ones sooner rather than later as they can cause further deaths.

Using the faunariums means you can easily reach in through either hatch without any escapees, they also provide loads of hanging space on the lid for when the locusts come to moult


----------



## vala (Sep 28, 2008)

i take it this sort of thing should do the job

Exo Terra Flat Faunarium Pastic Terrarium Large on eBay (end time 21-Oct-09 11:21:46 BST)

do you have to use a stat with them or do you think i may get away with leaving a 20w ish light on for x amount of hours a day?
i can understand the heat will just rise and rise but as its going to not be enclosed (the actually habitat and the light will be above the habitat (again not inside) do you think the ambient air and circulation of this will suffice?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

The faunarium will be fine but I use a taller one - good ventilation is the key to keeping them imo. If you only want a couple of weeks worth then they should be fine at room temperature.


----------



## vala (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I think I'll go with gettin a taller faunarium then I linked to and keep them at room temp. If I start losing more and more locust I'll then look onto getting a heat mat or lamp and getting a stat as well.
Btw, could I keep dubia's like this as well?


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

If you want them to grow you will need heat, at room temperature they wont eat as much and you may lose a couple. With the last lot of large bulk I bought I was a bit dissapointed with the size but theyve since grown and Ive even got a couple of adults moulted from them, they will be transferred into the farm 

You dont need a stat but it can help to stop them overheating, try sitting the faunarium over a mat with a 10mm air gap and see what happens with it plugged in; ideally youre aiming for 85-90*F with a cool area that they can thermoregulate in.

Im using the large flat faunarium the height is more than enough for 50-100 large locusts as long as you have stuff to climb on.


----------



## vala (Sep 28, 2008)

I guess if your happy with 50-100 large locust I should be fine with 250 medium ones in a large flat faunarium. I'll look into a stat an mat. Can you just place the mat under one half of the faunarium or does it need to be slightly higher then the mat (like the 10mm you suggested)?
I'm not really looking to grow them more just to keep as many as possible alive.
As for stuff for them to climb on I take it egg cartoon should venom or should something else, maybe a small branch?


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

I reckon you should be able to get 250 mediums (about 20-25mm long) in a large flat without any problems. Just give them plenty of stuff to climb on and hide in.

The heat will make them eat and grow faster, will also make them much more active. The airgap between the mat and the bottom of the faunarium will depend on the heat the mat produces, a bit of trial and error is needed to get it right. I just use the mat under half of the tank as you would with a normal viv


----------



## vala (Sep 28, 2008)

What things do you put in for them to climb on? As for hiding, egg cartoons should do the job, shouldn't it?
I'll leave the heat after the first batch and see how they do. In the meantime I'll just monitor the temp and if it looks like it's needed to achieve what I want I'll invest in a heat mat and stat.


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

For mediums (3rd & 4th instar) egg cartons should be sufficient, however as they get bigger they need more stuff to hang off. Ive found that the full size egg tray will wedge at an angle across the large flat faunarium giving a large area for them to hang from with various temperature grades as they get further from the heatmat. I also use some random mesh plastic netting that is good for them to climb on (I also use this in my breeding box - see the photo). Sticks from the garden is as good as though.


----------

